# Vsl 3 & Florastor



## pi-ibs-d (Jul 26, 2009)

I have recently had great experience with the refrigerated VSL 3 packets. These have significantly reduced bloating/gas and helped with stool consistency.Additionally, Florastor helped me out a lot in the beginning.Many other probiotics have made my symptoms worse, such as align and accuflora. So for those of you who have not had a good experience with probiotics, my experience is that some are much more helpful than others. My background is post-infectious IBS-D. I am not completely cured, but have been able to manage my symptoms much better lately.


----------



## pi-ibs-d (Jul 26, 2009)

also, since this is the otc discussion, it is worth noting that the only treatments that have helped me have been over the counter. besides vsl3 and florastor, i also find that ginger capsules (~2000mg a day) help with gas and bloating, and good ole immodium helps with the d.


pi-ibs-d said:


> I have recently had great experience with the refrigerated VSL 3 packets. These have significantly reduced bloating/gas and helped with stool consistency.Additionally, Florastor helped me out a lot in the beginning.Many other probiotics have made my symptoms worse, such as align and accuflora. So for those of you who have not had a good experience with probiotics, my experience is that some are much more helpful than others. My background is post-infectious IBS-D. I am not completely cured, but have been able to manage my symptoms much better lately.


----------



## tweediepie7 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi there,

Do you have an update on your condition? I have PI IBS D I am 4 months in and just wish to get back to some normality, it's difficult to think I might always be this way, or I may have years being this way. How have you progressed?

I agree on Florastor - I too have found this the most helpful probiotic, I am just embarking on VSL3 - time will tell how good this is. It's just so expensive.


----------

